# Little Jon Bowstring Jigs in stock!!!!!



## Deezlin

Well, I think we have are production problems solved with the bowstring jigs. It seems like I have always been fighting trying tokeeping jigs in stock. We now have jigs in stock and should be able to keep them in stock. Give me a call if interested in purchasing a bowstring jig.

The Little Jon bowstring jigs are now $550 ea. shipped in the US. Please visit the website listed below in my signature. You can also use 800-437-9145 for orders or inquiry.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Awesome jig ...


----------



## eyedoc

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Awesome jig ...




X2, great jig/stretcher. In fact, have a set on the stretcher as I type for my Pulse.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## jriggs2matxt

Hey Neighbor! I am in Ashland, KY. and I am wanting to learn how to make my own strings. I hear you are one of the best out there. Pm me, if you have any pointers or advice.
Thanks so much! Johnny


----------



## Spotshooter2

jriggs2matxt , get Deezlin's video , it has lots of pointers in it and then you can always go back and refresh your memory. Or better yet buy his jig and the video comes with it. You won't regret getting his jig, best out there IMO.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Breathn

jigs I started with and still use a lot..still have the first one I ever bought and it looks rough but still works like new..after 1000s of strings being stretched in it..


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Andy.

Best jig built. Love mine.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Spotshooter2

Another bump for the best string jig out there. As Andy said , love mine also.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Koorsboom

We are planning to take the kids to Disney World in October. We will be staying in a hotel in Orlando for a week whereafter we will be in Miami for anotherweek. How do you suggest I go about to get a jig to me while we are there so that I can bring it with to South Africa whan we return after our holiday?


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Bow pro

Good seeing you today Phil! Phil is a top notch guy to deal with and makes a outstanging product! I cant say enough how good his customer service is!


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## jaydub

Wish you had a payment plan. Or a "staff shooter program" lol!


----------



## crawford1

Hey Phil! Do you have any serving winders instock yet?


----------



## scottparker

jaydub said:


> Wish you had a payment plan. Or a "staff shooter program" lol!


I like your thinking. Looks like an awesome jig!


----------



## JHolling

I highly reccomend Phils products. Excellent customer service as well.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## jacolyn

hi, did you get the new dvd done? i just got your old one and video is not very clear.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Spotshooter2

Phil, do you have any of the serving machines on hand. I already have your string jig and I think it is about time to bump up and get the serving machine to go with it.


----------



## Flame-Tamer

mINE ARRIVED TODAY. i AM AT THE fd AND CANT GET HOME. mY WIFE BETTER NOT OPEN IT. sHE SENT ME PICS OF THE BOX.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Flame-Tamer

Thanx so much for the jig. It is awesome.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

We were back ordered for jigs for several weeks. I received a shipment of jigs Friday and they will be shipped this week. We will still have several available for sale.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

I just signed a purchase order for 100 jigs. This is the biggest order I have ever signed, but they will go fast, but I hope we will be able to keep them in stock in the future. The first of these should be arriving early next week.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## tuckcut

I'm glad I bought one!! I sold a Thompson Center Encore (one of the originals) to get the money to buy a Little Jon, even though I don't gun hunt, it hurt to get rid of the gun.... But I treasure my Little John jig more than that gun now!! This jig is the ticket to trouble free, quick and precise string making! Ex_Wolverine was telling me how nice his are and talked me into it... I'm glad I got one!!

When I move into my new building I'll be getting another one.... Plus Deezlin is a great guy as well!


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## bowguru.com

Are you going to be at the ATA show this year?


----------



## NSSCOTT

i asked him as well i don't believe he is.


----------



## Deezlin

bowguru.com said:


> Are you going to be at the ATA show this year?


No, I decided not to attend this year. I will be open during the show and after it closes, but I am about an hour south of Columbus.


----------



## bowguru.com

PM sent deezlin


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Hoytalpha35

What's has been your apprx. cost with shipping to Canada?


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## nimrod1034

Fantastic piece of equipment. 

Great guy to do business with.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

I have a few jigs available right now.


----------



## BlindBuck

Deezlin said:


> I have a few jigs available right now.


Definitely looking forward to receiving mine it was great talking with you yesterday.

-Steve


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## bireyn43

Looking forward to receiving mine, ready to put it to work.


----------



## Deezlin

I have all of my orders filled, although they have not shipped yet. I have two jigs available and one winder at this time. More are coming, but they may be a few weeks.


----------



## GRIM

lokin forward to our 2nd one, bump for ya deez


----------



## BlindBuck

Received my jig earlier this week. Absolutely top notch product!


----------



## bireyn43

Finally received mine after the Postal Service sent it to the wrong Post Office. Very professional product and is already in service.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Deezlin 

I bought one of your jigs a few days ago and have built 3 strings for my mathews bows so far and they all turned out awesome. Im now trying to build 3 strings for my kids and a few kids in our joad club. Do you know what the string specs are for the trykon jr?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

What is the price of the string jig? No price info on website, impressive looking jig but not listing a price makes me think they must be over priced even though they may not be.


----------



## PowerLineman83

Go to littlejonarchery.com, click on the pic of the jig, look in the lower right hand corner of the jig page there will be a link to a .pdf that has pricing.... the jig pricing is near the bottom. I got a PM from Phil not long ago saying he had been sick and then was having major computer issues. He told me I would be best off to call him for at least a while. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deezlin

Thanks everyone for your comments. I try to produce a great product. I have been sick for the last few weeks and had a lightening strick that took out two phone systems and two computers. Unfortunately, all of my business information is in one of the computers and it has not been restored yet. It was running XP and because of an Autocad program it need to be restore to XP. Unfortunately, it is a little out of date and the mother board got fried. We now have a replacement board, but the computer is not up and at 'em yet. I therefore can not complete orders until I retreive address information. If your order is overdue email me a [email protected] We have also had quite a few phone issues. We still need to have a new phone line buried, I hope they don't cut it. 800-437-9145 is up an runnig now.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

PowerLineman83 said:


> Go to littlejonarchery.com, click on the pic of the jig, look in the lower right hand corner of the jig page there will be a link to a .pdf that has pricing.... the jig pricing is near the bottom. I got a PM from Phil not long ago saying he had been sick and then was having major computer issues. He told me I would be best off to call him for at least a while. Hope this helps.


Thanks mate, I will take another look, it does look like a nice jig.


----------



## MA Texas

Is there a dealer price?


----------



## Deezlin

MA Texas said:


> Is there a dealer price?


No, I do not offer wholesale or dealer pricing. Current jig pricing is $550 TYD in the US, $600 if you are overseas. The winder is $850 TYD in the US, $950 if you are overseas. We are still back ordered on jigs and I have one winder in stock.


----------



## Deezlin

We have jigs instock. I have 42 jigs instock now. We are currently building up the first of these. I have some back orders to fill, but I am hoping to have 30 or so available for sale in the near future.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

Jig are in stock.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

Bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump2:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

We will be having a sale on winders next week.


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------



## Deezlin

:bump:


----------

